# Heated Grips for HS1332



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

I've done some searching, and have a few folks that have installed heated grips on the Honda blowers. I thought I would ask here if any of you have tried this and if so how did it go?

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocktaco said:


> I've done some searching, and have a few folks that have installed heated grips on the Honda blowers. I thought I would ask here if any of you have tried this and if so how did it go?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


The HS1332 has a work lamp that is powered by a 12V/15W light coil, so not much power would be available to run a set of grips. Do you know the power requirements of the grips? 

It might be possible to run them if you were to disable the worklight, AND the grips did not draw more than 15W. 

If you look near the worklight, you'll find a subharness with a two-wire connector; there is where you could obtain a tap point for the 12V for the grips...


----------

